# Tribute to Buffy



## sha10ly88 (May 27, 2009)

I just had nothing to do here and I wanted everyone to know Buffy even better eventhough that he is already gone. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/q_KBcb2cz8E&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


Missing you little buddy....


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 27, 2009)

Buffy was so sweet.

I'm so sorry you lost him. He knew how much you loved and cared for him. Look at the way he was enjoying the pets you were giving him.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## sha10ly88 (May 27, 2009)

Yea ... missed petting him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2009)

we are so sorry you lost Buffy--he was a darling little rabbit. We only had our Nik-Nik (Bunnicula) for five months. Just like Buffy, she loved attention and was the most affectionate little girl we ever had. Didn't think about pictures or video and now it's too late. Rest easy little boy, you are loved and missed greatly.


----------



## angelh (May 27, 2009)

Awwww... little fella truly was loved  Lucky him


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 1, 2009)

*
Tribute to Little Buffy*

*[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/U0ITh10YC0g&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]sha10ly88 wrote: *


> I just had nothing to do here and I wanted everyone to know Buffy even better eventhough that he is already gone.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought this isa lot moreclearer than the one above. Sorry for the messI made in here. 

http://s397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/sha10ly88/?action=view&current=TributetoBuffypart1.flv

Tasha


----------

